# sanding capability in the Coloma MI area?



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anyone have sanding capability in the Coloma MI area?
Need to get a quote to sand the corners, intersection 
and top of hill at road entrance after I have plowed


----------

